
Researchers describe first-ever hybrid bird species from the Amazon - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-12-first-ever-hybrid-bird-species-amazon.html
======
bobbles
> A hybrid species forms when two parental species mate to produce a hybrid
> population, which then stops being able to freely interbreed with the
> parental species. In this case the two parents are the snow-capped manakin,
> named for its bright snowy-white crown feathers, and the opal-crowned
> manakin, named for its brilliant iridescent crown feathers.

Does anyone have photos of the species of birds and the offspring? or is the
photo of a feather in the article the only thing that has been found?

~~~
pvaldes
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/80/Le...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/80/Lepidothrix_vilasboasi_MNB_59.27_DSCF5194_cropped.png/800px-
Lepidothrix_vilasboasi_MNB_59.27_DSCF5194_cropped.png)

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f3/Pi...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f3/PipraNattereriJennens.jpg/800px-
PipraNattereriJennens.jpg)

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/70/Pi...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/70/PipraOpalizansHart.jpg/320px-
PipraOpalizansHart.jpg)

It seems that some literary licenses were taken and many articles about this
case show different species of (more beautiful) birds instead. Maybe this is
the reason for not having photos of it here. The original scientific article
cite the three right species. Wikipedia points also to the wrong bird.

------
Roritharr
My first thought was that the marketplace-algosellers are going too far.

Had to reread two times to understand the actual title.

~~~
gilbetron
I was expecting a link to amazon at first. I do not feel smart currently.

